# Ola Gjeilo: Sunrise Mass



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Ola Gjeilo: Sunrise Mass
Majorstua Kammerkor & Tore Erik Mohn

Genre: 
Classical: 
Choral Music
Release Date: 
13 Jun. 2013
Label: Meribel Music
Total Length: 32:48

3


----------

